# John Cena can bench press 520 lbs...........



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

John Cena said in an interview on the radio he can bench 520 lbs. Now l am a lightweight l am the first to admit it but are those kind of weights common amongst the bigger guys in the world ?

:confused1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

He also claims he's never taken steroids, go figure


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> John Cena said in an interview on the radio he can bench 520 lbs. Now l am a lightweight l am the first to admit it but are those kind of weights common amongst the bigger guys in the world ?
> 
> :confused1:


it's wrestling mate, at the very least half it but id say a 520lb bench is not within his limits if im honest, its about 37 stone which cant be far off a record??? :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> He also claims he's never taken steroids, go figure


Never heard that mate........ so you saying he's full of sh*t then ?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Sounds a bit high but I have seen some videos of him training and he is a very strong guy.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

ok the records over 1000lbs but i still doubt the figure is anywhere near right

next we'll hear that the big show is 500lbs


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

:confused1:



davetherave said:


> it's wrestling mate, at the very least half it but id say a 520lb bench is not within his limits if im honest,* its about 37* *stone which cant be far off a record???* :lol:


I cant really say l have ever paid much attention but did see one lad in my gym do 190 kgs plus the bar so l ant really say if it is record breaking territory.

:confused1:


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

I think he probably can.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

shauno said:


> I think he probably can.


well you smell which means your opinion doesnt count :tongue:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I reccon he'd be on for a 220raw bench..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MXD said:


> I reccon he'd be on for a 220raw bench..


Please explain ????


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

Don't see why he couldn't. On a high dose test / tren cycle i could get 4-6 reps with 180kg.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah but remember 'hes not on steriods'

oh sorry did i put that in inverted commas?


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

Its possible


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

davetherave said:


> well you smell which means your opinion doesnt count :tongue:


 :lol:

lol what have i done?

:ban:


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

MXD said:


> I reccon he'd be on for a 220raw bench..


x2

built like a crap house


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

My training partner has benched 550 lbs raw so I think that statement can or could have been true...Wrestling being what it is the guy is no slouch...


----------



## US2UK (May 15, 2009)

The bench records that are over 1000 lbs are not legit records they are of men in ridiculous benching shirts... while its still an impressive bench it is not like a pure bench press... as for John Cena benching over 500lbs.. I seriously doubt that... Cena is a built guy with some good size but I do not believe he could put up over 500 lbs.. on a regular bench press not some smith machine bench press or with some bench shirt... look at some of the most well built massive bodybuilders training chest and they are ussually maxing out for reps around 495lbs. almost always... so you add a few less reps and alot of bodybuilders would have benches in the 500's... while Cena is strong I do not believe he has that kind of strength... i could always be wrong though... it would not be the first time...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

US2UK said:


> The bench records that are over 1000 lbs are not legit records they are of men in ridiculous benching shirts... while its still an impressive bench it is not like a pure bench press... as for John Cena benching over 500lbs.. I seriously doubt that... Cena is a built guy with some good size but I do not believe he could put up over 500 lbs.. on a regular bench press *not some smith machine bench press* or with some bench shirt... look at some of the most well built massive bodybuilders training chest and they are ussually maxing out for reps around 495lbs. almost always... so you add a few less reps and alot of bodybuilders would have benches in the 500's... while Cena is strong I do not believe he has that kind of strength... i could always be wrong though... it would not be the first time...


SLIGHT tangent are you saying it's easier to bench on a smith machine ?

:confused1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Grabbed this from somewhere: well this is for certain on fox 8 they did an interview with cena

he squats 575

he deadlifts 675

he benhpresses 525


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

gemilky69 said:


> SLIGHT tangent are you saying it's easier to bench on a smith machine ?
> 
> :confused1:


Totally, it is counter weighted and the bar is zero.

So, you just took 45 pounds off of the bar.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Totally, it is counter weighted and the bar is zero.
> 
> So, you just took 45 pounds off of the bar.


Well you live and learn l actually thought they were harder in the fact you had to be mega strict.

:thumb:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

found this






"a montage of john cena in the gym including 500lb squat and 405lb bench press"


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

US2UK said:


> The bench records that are over 1000 lbs are not legit records they are of men in ridiculous benching shirts... while its still an impressive bench it is not like a pure bench press... as for John Cena benching over 500lbs.. I seriously doubt that... Cena is a built guy with some good size but I do not believe he could put up over 500 lbs.. on a regular bench press not some smith machine bench press or with some bench shirt... look at some of the most well built massive bodybuilders training chest and they are ussually maxing out for reps around 495lbs. almost always... so you add a few less reps and alot of bodybuilders would have benches in the 500's... while Cena is strong I do not believe he has that kind of strength... i could always be wrong though... it would not be the first time...


but did they ask him what his raw bench was and did he specify if he was or wasn't wearing a shirt while performing that lift..?... :beer:



hackskii said:


> Totally, it is counter weighted and the bar is zero.
> 
> So, you just took 45 pounds off of the bar.


Sorry Hacks but this statement doesn't make any sense to me...I've used smith machines and bench just the bar without added weight...and I gotta be honest it didn't feel like zero pounds...I think most smith machines weigh around 60lbs and would actually be more then the bar alone on a standard bench...Or am I missing something..? I understand counter balance and all that but I've felt the weigh myself...help...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Lookie what I found:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Lookie what I found:
> 
> 
> 
> <div class=


I found it too.

Just two posts up:lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

cellaratt said:


> but did they ask him what his raw bench was and did he specify if he was or wasn't wearing a shirt while performing that lift..?... :beer:
> 
> Sorry Hacks but this statement doesn't make any sense to me...I've used smith machines and bench just the bar without added weight...and I gotta be honest it didn't feel like zero pounds...I think most smith machines weigh around 60lbs and would actually be more then the bar alone on a standard bench...Or am I missing something..? I understand counter balance and all that but I've felt the weigh myself...help...


Well, both the gyms I go too they are counterweighted.

You can pick up the bar with one finger.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cellaratt said:


> Sorry Hacks but this statement doesn't make any sense to me...I've used smith machines and bench just the bar without added weight...and I gotta be honest it didn't feel like zero pounds...I think most smith machines weigh around *60lbs* and would actually be more then the bar alone on a standard bench...Or am I missing something..? I understand counter balance and all that but I've felt the weigh myself...help...


i have always been told that the bar on a smith machine weighs 8kg do not know if this is true but feels lighter than a oly bar


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

US2UK said:


> The bench records that are over 1000 lbs are not legit records they are of men in ridiculous benching shirts... while its still an impressive bench it is not like a pure bench press... as for John Cena benching over 500lbs.. I seriously doubt that... Cena is a built guy with some good size but I do not believe he could put up over 500 lbs.. on a regular bench press not some smith machine bench press or with some bench shirt... look at some of the most well built massive bodybuilders training chest and they are ussually maxing out for reps around 495lbs. almost always... so you add a few less reps and alot of bodybuilders would have benches in the 500's... while Cena is strong I do not believe he has that kind of strength... i could always be wrong though... it would not be the first time...


Massive bodybuilders train for size and rarely go for heavy (low rep) weight. Cena being a wrestler will train for function and strength will be a major factor here so it is very likely he could be putting up more than most bodybuilders...


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Well, both the gyms I go too they are counterweighted.
> 
> You can pick up the bar with one finger.


some are not counterbalanced. At my usual gym the smith bar weighs 20kg and at another local gym the smith is counterbalanced... i can bench about 20kg more on this one.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Well, both the gyms I go too they are counterweighted.
> 
> You can pick up the bar with one finger.


you must go to a fancy gym...


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

There are a few different types of smith machines,some are counter balanced and some are not,plus i think the ones that are not counter balanced the empty bar weighs more than an oly bar because you have the hooks welded on.


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

off topic but when i use a counterbalanced smith machine it seems i can generate more momentum :confused1:

Like on a bench press, the initial push from the bottom is hard but then the lock out is easier than a regular bench due to the momentum?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

A counter balanced smith machine my god thats fancy, soon there will be things you can send humans into space in !!!


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Cena DOES have some freaky strength.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

one in our gym isnt counter balanced. its got a decent bit of weight to it. gym is a ****hole though so its probably 50 years old


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PRL said:


> Cena DOES have some freaky strength.


Some people do mate. You must have seen it yourself someone comes in the gym built like the average garden rake and can bench 250 lbs !!!!

My god that really bugs me !

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

shauno said:


> :lol:
> 
> lol what have i done?
> 
> :ban:


you disagreed with me you insolent iguana :lol:


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

gotta say i think cena can put up 520lbs. The biggest bench i've seen was my mate scott doin 240kgs for 4 reps


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

I must add this is raw no bench shirt and with good form no bouncing off sternum etc. COmpeting in class 1 britain tomorrow too so good luck Scott


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

nah that was someone's "Cena Fact" on radio 1, he said that it was false, his pb which was 2 weeks ago, was 450lbs but he'll be up to 500lbs by December


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> John Cena said in an interview on the radio he can bench 520 lbs. Now l am a lightweight l am the first to admit it but are those kind of weights common amongst the bigger guys in the world ?
> 
> :confused1:


Thats only 236Kg. He should be able to knock that at pretty easy - so yeah no reason not to believe him


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The fancy gym I go to has a line at the smith machine (counter ballanced) to do bench press, many of the guys will do half reps with more weight than they could ever push on a bench with a bar.

I try to get the dudes to go past half way but they wont.

Then they come back to work saying how much weight they can lift.

I did get one of them over to the bar and he asked me how come it was so much harder than the other one...................Duh


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

hackskii said:


> The fancy gym I go to has a line at the smith machine (counter ballanced) to do bench press, many of the guys will do half reps with more weight than they could ever push on a bench with a bar.
> 
> I try to get the dudes to go past half way but they wont.
> 
> ...


I should have expected that from the West Coast...  ...you're South West aren't you..?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Where I work out when not at home you can easily get into a fist fight over the use of the bench...Doesn't happen all the time mind you but everybody knows their place and if you aren't pushing some weight your wasting my space so time to move along lassie...ruff...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

cellaratt said:


> I should have expected that from the West Coast...  ...you're South West aren't you..?


I am so west I am next to the beach.

I am so south, I can get to Mexico in 2 hours......lol


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Cena is a freak, I bet he could do 525.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Not sure if any other WWE fans have noticed that recently Cena is looking a bit bigger and his abs aren't as visible, hitting a heavy cycle and holding some water I wonder?


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

My old training partner was a similar build to to JohnCena ( just had to google the guy first:lol and he could push out 6 perfect reps with 5 plates!!

As for him being drug free??????????? :laugh::laugh::laugh: :ban:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey, lets face it, some dudes are just stronger than others.

There is no doubt a strong genetic disposition for strength.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i could bench press john cena whilst he bench presses 520lbs


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Pretty sure he can bench that.

As for AAS, he won't admit it as it is illegal in the US.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

no doubt he can bench that. why not? i hate to say "its only". but its only just over 5plates. for someone his size i see this as easily believable hes a strong guy


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

davetherave said:


> i could bench press john cena whilst he bench presses 520lbs


Yeah, but my Dad could bench press you, while you bench press John Cena pressing 520lbs:lol: :cool2: :lol: :cool2:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Hey, lets face it, some dudes are just stronger than others.
> 
> There is no doubt a strong genetic disposition for strength.


Have a look at this, quality benching


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

520lb is about 236kg (i think).

Now is this bench 1 rep or for reps.

I did a 180kg 1 rep bench quite easily not too long ago so dont see why 236kg (if 1 rep) sounds high.

If he does it for reps however then thats a different story!


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

i rekon he can bench that, just look at his flat top, you know he means business


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tall said:


> Have a look at this, quality benching


Wow, and it looked like he wasnt even driving off of his legs.

I am astounded here, that is freaking psycho.

Man, that was awesome.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

well this guy is smaller than cena if anything!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

I do hope you do not think that is real solidcecil because those are fake weights.

Sure i dont see why Cena could not bench that much, his arms are stocky his rom will not be massive. He is a trained/conditioned athlete so it certaintly is realistic. Plus he does not exagerate his other lifts which is normally a sure sign of BS.

As far as Cena being natural, any one who has any experience with aas/ped can see if some one is using purely by looking at their physique and the quality/density/fullness of the muscles.........Cena is not natural.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

he has no reason to be natural...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Wow, and it looked like he wasnt even driving off of his legs.
> 
> I am astounded here, that is freaking psycho.
> 
> Man, that was awesome.


If you notice he's pressing cold also. No pysche up. Just getting the job done.

If you check youtube I think he close grips 495(?) for 3 afterwards.

Very strong guy, seems switched on also.


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

i heard hornswoggle can bench 600lbs


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Tall said:


> Have a look at this, quality benching


seen this before guys a beast


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

solidcecil said:


> well this guy is smaller than cena if anything!


Actually this one is fake. Those dummy weights were at the arnold classic expo.

Notice how the bar didnt flex at all?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Actually this one is fake. Those dummy weights were at the arnold classic expo.
> 
> Notice how the bar didnt flex at all?


i did have my susspisons


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

damn thats ridicolous. raw benching is so much more impressive than equipped. great videos tall


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> John Cena said in an interview on the radio he can bench 520 lbs. Now l am a lightweight l am the first to admit it but are those kind of weights common amongst the bigger guys in the world ?
> 
> :confused1:


Yes john cena can press that,i dont want to name drop but i know people that have and still do wrestle with him and they say he is one of the strongest in the game if not the strongest guy there,he could compete in worlds strongest man.. freakishly strong.

NO BULL****!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Alex The Kid said:


> Yes john cena can press that,i dont want to name drop but i know people that have and still do wrestle with him and they say he is one of the strongest in the game if not the strongest guy there,he could compete in worlds strongest man.. freakishly strong.
> 
> NO BULL****!!


Friends in high places eh !

:beer:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tall said:


>


Woh, now that is just crazy.

It shows him doing 20 reps with 405 pounds too.

I just dont get how some guys can be over 2 to 3 times or more stronger than others.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Woh, now that is just crazy.
> 
> It shows him doing 20 reps with 405 pounds too.
> 
> I just dont get how some guys can be over 2 to 3 times or more stronger than others.


genetics... :confused1: ...


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Friends in high places eh !
> 
> :beer:


lol no not realy mate,i just sit ther in the corner like a shy fart:lol:

My uncle knows them well


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

cellaratt said:


> genetics... :confused1: ...


Or better gear


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

gear or not, doesnt matter. 99.9% will not be able to push 7plates a side, let alone deadlift that amount


----------



## US2UK (May 15, 2009)

I have read through the postings and I just want to clarify a few things. First off the reason that it is easier to bench on a smith machine then an actual regular bench is because all of the little muscle and tendons that are used to stabilize the olympic bar when you do a normal bench press are not necessary which allows you to recruit more muscle fiber that would not be needed on a smith machine.

Second point. Someone. I forgot who indicated that bodybuilders do not train with heavy weight. They gave some ridiculous explanation about how they train to do repititions for the "look" of the muscle. While this is true there are many bodybuilders that train quite heavy and at times will have workouts where they use very low rep schemes. Just watch some of the top IFBB pros workouts on youtube fromthe last 10 to 15 years. The explanation you gave also lacked a basic understanding of physiology. You indicated that wrestlers are training for strength, etc, etc. Fine well then explain why Ronnie Coleman has a bigger chest then John Cena. It is because he has a more muscle there from pushing heavier weight.

Bottom line is I could give two Fcuks about if John Cena can bench 520.


----------



## Lokstoc (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah I reckon it is believable


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

US2UK said:


> Second point. Someone. I forgot who indicated that bodybuilders do not train with heavy weight. They gave some ridiculous explanation about how they train to do repititions for the "look" of the muscle. While this is true there are many bodybuilders that train quite heavy and at times will have workouts where they use very low rep schemes. Just watch some of the top IFBB pros workouts on youtube fromthe last 10 to 15 years. The explanation you gave also lacked a basic understanding of physiology. You indicated that wrestlers are training for strength, etc, etc. *Fine well then explain why Ronnie Coleman has a bigger chest then John Cena. It is because he has a more muscle there from pushing heavier weight.*
> 
> Bottom line is I could give two Fcuks about if John Cena can bench 520.


You call my exlpanations rediculous yet you believe ronnie coleman has a bigger chest because of the fact he pushes more weight, as you clearly just stated, as highlighted.

He has a bigger chest than Scott Mendelson yet he pushes far less so your theory does work in all cases...

I also never said bodybuilders do not train heavy, of course they do. I said they RARELY train with LOW REP weights. And this is just a generalisation, but for MOST bodybuilders it is correct.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

US2UK said:


> I have read through the postings and I just want to clarify a few things. First off the reason that it is easier to bench on a smith machine then an actual regular bench is because all of the little muscle and tendons that are used to stabilize the olympic bar when you do a normal bench press are not necessary which allows you to recruit more muscle fiber that would not be needed on a smith machine.
> 
> Second point. Someone. I forgot who indicated that bodybuilders do not train with heavy weight. They gave some ridiculous explanation about how they train to do repititions for the "look" of the muscle. While this is true there are many bodybuilders that train quite heavy and at times will have workouts where they use very low rep schemes. Just watch some of the top IFBB pros workouts on youtube fromthe last 10 to 15 years. The explanation you gave also lacked a basic understanding of physiology. You indicated that wrestlers are training for strength, etc, etc. Fine well then explain why Ronnie Coleman has a bigger chest then John Cena. It is because he has a more muscle there from pushing heavier weight.
> 
> Bottom line is I could give two Fcuks about if John Cena can bench 520.


I too couldn't reaaly give a f**k wheter he can or cant l was simply asking the question but here's another question, WHY THE FU*K BOTHER TO WASTE YOUR TIME POSTING ON THIS THREAD THEN ?????


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol too true


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

he says he can deadlift 600lbs also


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

jeeze you guys need to worry about what you can lift and not what others can. im sure he can dead 600lbs. a few members on this site could dead over 300kg at a young age. i recall Con did at 19 i think it was 345kg i think? could be wrong


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

345 at 19 ye ok


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ok wait till Con comes and he will tell you and show you, ive seen the pics. im sure there are a few others who have high deadlifts can remember who though


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Need-valid-info said:


> 345 at 19 ye ok


Focus on yourself, the fact that you need to downplay what others achieve is a negative trait.


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

ok i dont doubt it


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Need-valid-info said:


> 345 at 19 ye ok


'NEED VALID INFO' heres your info if you doubt Cons lifts! :tongue:

http://www.irongodz.com/irongod/showthread.php?p=9112


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

i do not doubt it i will look now


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

yes tht is very shockkin, i thought he was older than 20 though


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Alex The Kid said:


> Yes john cena can press that,i dont want to name drop but i know people that have and still do wrestle with him and they say he is one of the strongest in the game if not the strongest guy there,he could compete in worlds strongest man.. freakishly strong.
> 
> NO BULL****!!


Cena is strong but compete in WSM and get to the final?

Long way to go matey.


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

matey, what u a pirate now


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

What about when john cena had the big show and edge on his back though


----------

